# Mac OSX 10.2.4 and Windows Millenium



## wibwab (Mar 12, 2003)

Can someone please, please help me. I have a new G4 double processor Mac running Jaguar 10.20.4 and a PC with Windows Millenium installed. They are connected via a Belkin router. Although my Mac connects wonderfully to my PC and I have no trouble downloading files to my Mac from my PC , no matter what I have tried I just can't get my PC to connect to the Mac. I have my Mac icon in the PC's My Network places. When I double click it I have a password box come up. The trouble is everytime I enter my password (I'm using my Mac's login- is this right??) the PC says my password is incorrect. Nobody seems to be able to help. 
Has anyone got any ideas. I would really appreciate it as I've been bothered with this problem for over two months.


----------



## Eid (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi there,

1st the obvious
Have you turned on Windows File Sharing? (System Preferences / Sharing / Services)

2nd 
Do you know your IPs?
If the name of the Mac doesn't work you may try connecting to the IP.

3rd.
I usually use (from the PC) Start / Run / "//machineName"

Good luck Ben


----------



## cellfish (Mar 12, 2003)

Actually, I had this problem too before I sold my PC. It was because I had changed the Mac OS X password at one point. Try logging on with the OLD password if ever you changed it... it will most likely log you in.

Andre


----------



## wibwab (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks very much for answering Ben.
1. File sharing is defintely on
2. When I checked the connection as you suggested (I know my Mac's IP address, it was allocated by my router), my PC said it couldn't find the Mac.
I must say I can connect to the Mac with FTP although this too is temperamental.
PS I live in Germany, I'm English and I'm using a German operating system(Microsoft idea).


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 12, 2003)

Make sure you're using the "backslash" key and not the "forward slash" when trying to connect to your Mac by its IP address, which is the proper syntax.  Otherwise, the connection won't work.

However, if you're getting to the password dialog on the PC when you try it your original way, you certainly are connecting to some machine that is running Windows File Sharing, so assuming you don't have other computers on your network, you're probably hitting the Mac.

I unfortunately haven't had a lot of experience with OS X's native CIFS implementation, but have you tried creating another account (which MUST have a password, leaving the password blank doesn't work, I don't believe), giving it the proper permissions, and trying that?


----------



## wibwab (Mar 13, 2003)

I AM using the backslash. As I said I can find my Mac's icon in my Network on my PC but when I open it I get a box asking for my password. I type in my administrator password to access my files on my Mac and nothing. Keeps on telling me that the password is wrong!
I'm totally lost.


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2003)

The login you used to login to the Windows box has to match the short name of the user on the mac.  Now if you have never logged into the Windows ME box you are probably logged in under some goofy name like "Valued Customer" so log out and then log in with your short name and mac password.

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 13, 2003)

Eric, I've tried this too...... doesn't work.
I've tried altering my PC password so it's the same as my Mac but this too fails.
Anymore ideas??

Steve


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2003)

OK time to start using the deep mojo...

First try to connect again and then post the results of these two commands:



> tail -n 50 /var/log/samba/log.nmbd





> tail -n 50 /var/log/samba/log.smbd



In the meantime I'll get the tea leaves ready...

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 13, 2003)

Hi Eric,
here are the results of the Luxembourg jury........

  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:19, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/02 15:19:34, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/02 17:14:23, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:29, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[1970/01/01 01:03:19, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/03 07:38:34, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/03 07:39:24, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 07:45:08, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/03 10:01:55, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:19, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 17:27:03, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:28, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 17:31:14, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/04 03:18:10, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...



What about that!!

To me it's all double dutch.

Steve


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2003)

OK that was the nmbd one.  It looks like something terminated samba check to see if file sharing is still checked in system preferences.  If you turn it off and then back on it should restart things if something is messed up.

Having * Got SIGTERM: going down... * as the last thing in that lo file is not good. 

Also is your clock set correctly since that  log file says that samba hasen't been running since the 4th. 

Try the toggle thing first and then lets check the logs again with the same incantation again.

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 13, 2003)

Here it is again,

  *****
[2003/03/03 07:38:34, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/03 07:39:24, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 07:45:08, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/03 10:01:55, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:19, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 17:27:03, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:28, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 17:31:14, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/04 03:18:10, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/14 03:53:38, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/14 03:57:07, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/14 04:02:54, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/14 04:02:56, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/14 04:03:31, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/14 04:05:20, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002

I'm not sure what you mean about the toggle thing.
I did switch my windows sharing on and off and I don't really understand what's wrong with my clock.
I set it for Germany(where I live) and hit the sync to net time button.
Was this correct?

Steve


----------



## lurk (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wibwab _
> *
> I'm not sure what you mean about the toggle thing.
> I did switch my windows sharing on and off and I don't really understand what's wrong with my clock.
> ...



You did the right thing and I don't think that anything is wrong with your clock.  

This file we are looking at is the log for the netbois server which is one of the two parts of Samba.  Whenever something significant happens it will write a little blurb to the end of this file with the time and a message.  The timestamp is the *[2003/03/14 04:05:20, 0]* part and from your log I can tell that today at 4:04 CET you had this program running on your machine.  However, I can also see that from your previous post as well as this one it hasn't been running for the past week and a half.

That is why I asked about your clock, if you had told me that your clock had been messed up and and it was running a week and a half slow then I could not have known that nmbd was down all that time.

/Picks up pipe and deerhunter cap

The game is afoot now (ha ha) try to see if you can connect from windows now.  And then after you succeed or fail run that command again to see what state NETBIOS was in.  If it ends with a "terminated" line you know that it was dead and we need to figure out what is killing it.  If it ends with the copyright notice or the "local master" message then we know that it is running but not correctly or that the problem is with its sister program smbd.

I know this is tiring to trouble shoot this way and the 7 hours of time difference dosen't help but we are making progress of a diagnostic sort.  I'll check again in the morning.

Good Luck,

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 13, 2003)

Once again I tried the command..

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 07:45:08, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/03 10:01:55, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:19, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 17:27:03, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[1970/01/01 01:00:28, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/03 17:31:14, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/04 03:18:10, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/14 03:53:38, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/14 03:57:07, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

  *****
[2003/03/14 04:02:54, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/14 04:02:56, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/14 04:03:31, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:sig_term(63)
  Got SIGTERM: going down...
[2003/03/14 04:05:20, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd.c:main(783)
  Netbios nameserver version 2.2.3a started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2002
[2003/03/14 04:11:07, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
  *****

  Samba name server MAC-G4 is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.2.18

What does this last line mean Eric?

Steve


----------



## twister (Mar 13, 2003)

Ok so i didn't read the whole post because it got into some technical things.  But here's what i do and it works.  (or did last month)

I set up the Window ME machine as a user on my machine.    I took the WinME log in and password and added it to the users of my OS X machine as an administrator.  

Then i went over the the WinME machine and put in that address that the File Sharing window told me to and it worked.  No usernames or password boxes popped up.

Does that help?


----------



## wibwab (Mar 13, 2003)

Twister
what exactly do you mean by this??

"I set up the Window ME machine as a user on my machine. I took the WinME log in and password and added it to the users of my OS X machine as an administrator. 

Then i went over the the WinME machine and put in that address that the File Sharing window told me to"

I cant understand what you are saying.
Could you be a little more specific?

Steve


----------



## twister (Mar 14, 2003)

I can try.  

On the MacOSX machine go into System Preferences : Accounts and click on New User.  Then Name & Short Name = the name you log into the Windows machine with.  Password = what you log into the Windows machine with.  Then I think I clicked on both checkboxes at the bottom of that screen.  Allow user to administrator this computer & Allow user to log in from Windows.  Then they were set up on my OS X machine.

Then it went to the WindowsMe machine and logged in, then clicked on the network neighborhood ( that's right isn't it? ) and then i don't remember.  I somehow added the OS X machine.  If i was in front of the ME machine i'd remember.  I do know that on the OS X machine i went into Sharing and turned on Windows File Sharing.  When that's on it gives you the address info that Windows can log in with.  I wrote that on a stickey note, went over to the Windows Machine and put it in that network neighborhood area.  Somehow.

Does that help any?


----------



## wibwab (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for trying Twister but I done all this many times.  This standard procedure doesn't seem to work.
Any ideas??

Steve.


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wibwab _
> *[2003/03/14 04:11:07, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-21/source/nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)
> *****
> 
> ...



In a given work group one machine is elected to be the local master and provide some of the workgroup level services.  This is done by electronically drawing straws to see who wins.  That message means that your Mac won the draw and then your windows box will then be the slave.  As a user you don't ever need to know which machine is the master and it can change over time.  

Personally I always like my Mac or one of my Linux boxes to be the master because I get to see that a responsible machine has taken control 

Back to your original problem this is good because we know at this point that NetBios Name service is correctly running. Now open a terminal window and type this

*tail -f -n 15 /var/log/samba/log.smbd*

That should print out 15 lines of stuff and then wait, the prompt won't come back.  The *-f*  says to follow the file and when something happens you will see it on your terminal at the same time.

Now try to connect from Windows again and post the errors that that command should be showing you.  You can try a couple of things and hopefully see what is going on.

Once you are done to stop the tail command and get your prompt back press Control-C in the terminal window.

Good Luck,

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 14, 2003)

Here once again are the results:

[2003/03/14 03:53:37, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
[2003/03/14 04:02:56, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
[1970/01/01 01:00:23, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
[1970/01/01 01:00:20, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
[1970/01/01 01:00:28, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
tail -f -n 15 /var/log/samba/log.smbd
^C 
[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa% [2003/03/14 03:53:37, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
Badly placed ()'s.
  smbd version 2[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
Badly placed ()'s.
  Copyright Andrew Tridg[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
Copyright: Command not found.
[2003/03/14 04:02[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa% [2003/03/14 04:02:56, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
Badly placed ()'s.
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) [Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
Badly placed ()'s.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
Copyright: Command not found.
[1970/01/01 01:00:23, 0] /SourceCa[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa% [1970/01/01 01:00:23, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
Badly placed ()'s.
[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
Badly placed ()'s.
  Copyri[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
Copyright: Command not found.
[[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa% [1970/01/01 01:00:20, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
Badly placed ()'s.
  smbd version 2.[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
Badly placed ()'s.
  Copyright Andrew Tridge[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002
Copyright: Command not found.
[1970/01/01 01:00:[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa% [1970/01/01 01:00:28, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-23/source/smbd/server.c:main(698)
Badly placed ()'s.
  smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) s[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   smbd version 2.2.3a (build 23) started.
Badly placed ()'s.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba [Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%   Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2002


Hopefully I managed to follow your instructions correctly.

Does this make any sense to you?

Steve


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2003)

It started well but it looks like you accidentally pasted it back into the buffer there after you hit Control-C.  But that is OK that is what all the garbage in the second half is about.

Now did you try to access the computer from windows after you typed that into the terminal but before you pressed Control-C.  I think the answer is yes but there is nothing recorded in the log so I cannot say for sure.

You time/date is messed up again though have you noticed it having the wrong time before?  Does it lose track of the time when you shut it off or put it to sleep?

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 14, 2003)

Well what happened was this:

I pasted in the command as you said, saw aload of spewed lines as you said then waited.
But absolutely nothing happened and I still had control over the prompt.
Then I tried logging in from windows, actually three times but nothing appeared in the terminal. 
Then I hit control C.
After that I pasted the command in again and tried logging in from windows once more.

As regards the date I think I've fixed it by finally locating where I input todays time and date. It was showing  a time in 1970!
Cool.

Anyway Eric do you have any idea as to what's wrong and how I can fix it. I find it incredible that the claim is that I can sync to a windows machine no problem. I've had this headache now for three and a half months.

Thanks again

Steve.


----------



## lurk (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wibwab _
> *Well what happened was this:
> 
> I pasted in the command as you said, saw aload of spewed lines as you said then waited.
> ...



So the prompt came back instantly?  That should not have happened it should have just sat there.  Well you could have typed something bit it would not have taken it there should not have been a *[Mac-G4:~] steveformosa%* line.  



> *
> Then I tried logging in from windows, actually three times but nothing appeared in the terminal.
> Then I hit control C.
> After that I pasted the command in again and tried logging in from windows once more.
> *



Humm that sounds like you did the right thing.



> *
> As regards the date I think I've fixed it by finally locating where I input todays time and date. It was showing  a time in 1970!
> Cool.
> 
> ...



Yeah it is screwy you really should not be having these problems - something does stink in Denmark.

One possibility might be that your "short name" is too long so if you want to do an experiment lets try this...

1) create a new user named "Bob" on your OSX box and make sure that he is allowed to use windows filesharing.  Also pick a password that is less than 8 letters long to be safe.

2) log in as Bob and make sure that file sharing is turned on in Bob's settings. [this step may not be necessary but just to be safe]

3) Now log out of Windows and then back in as bob with the password you used on the mac.

Now try the who file sharing experiment again and tell me what you get.

-Eric


----------



## wibwab (Mar 14, 2003)

BINGO!!!!!

You're a genius Eric! Thank you very very much. I couldn't believe it but it works.
I added a new user called bob with a pw of less than 8 characters as you suggested to my Mac.
Logged off my PC and logged on as bob with the same pw as my mac and I got a bob icon in my network. Also still had my steveformosa icon and I was able to access all my files when I turned on the permissions.
My next questions now are these:
Can I delete the user bob on my Mac?
What in fact was the problem with my user name- too long?
If so what should I do?

Thanks again Eric.

Steve.


----------

